# Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 40''        #20070315



## loweyj (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello,

I am considering buying the Masterbuilt #20070315  from Basspro and I would like to hear from others that purchased this model.

Would you please give me your honest opinion on the unit? Any positives and negatives would be  greatly appreciated, and go along way in helping me make a decision on buying one.

Thank-you!


----------



## daricksta (Apr 9, 2015)

Haven't really read much about this model even though it was introduced last December. From what I hear it's an improvement over the problematic Gen 2 model. A few guys on SMF have purchased it and so far like it a lot. If you like the Bluetooth feature and the extras that come with the Sportsman Elite edition: 6 racks instead of 4, built-in meat probe. Both the regular and SE editions are available with an option leg kit.

The major negative would be if you think $430 is overpriced for the MES 40 Bluetooth SE. I personally own an MES 30 Gen 1, basic black, no window, remote control, or built-in meat probe. I paid $190 on Amazon for it and since then it's been as low as $130. It's a great basic smoker (with some issues that can easily be dealt with) and a great beginner's smoker. It's also available in a 40-inch version.


----------



## loweyj (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply daRicksta,

The bluetooth option means nothing to me... could care less. I do like the fact that the unit is larger and has the probe. I am a chef and have a restaurant at a golf club, so it will be used often and it being reliable is important.

I searched Amazon.ca and could not find a 40" listed... lots of 30", but I'm not after one of those. As a matter of fact, I can't find any (locally) 40" MES other than the BassPro model, so it may be my only choice in MES. Maybe someone else in Canada/Alberta has some ideas?

Would you know if the MES burns sawdust well? I have 3-40# bags that I could use.


----------



## beartoo (Apr 9, 2015)

I just placed an order for the 40" Masterbuilt electric smoker on line from Walmart. It's the same thing your ordering from "Bass Pro", Stainless Steel, Glass door, 4 racks, remote for $319.99.  It was on their internet catalog only, free shipping to the store or $4.95 to the home. I think  I made a good choose.

Beartoo


----------



## loweyj (Apr 9, 2015)

hmmm... I don't think they are the same unit... The one I am looking at has 6 shelves and no remote


----------



## beartoo (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok I hope they are good smokers.

Good Luck and Good Smoking!

Beartoo


----------



## daricksta (Apr 10, 2015)

loweyj said:


> Thanks for the reply daRicksta,
> 
> The bluetooth option means nothing to me... could care less. I do like the fact that the unit is larger and has the probe. I am a chef and have a restaurant at a golf club, so it will be used often and it being reliable is important.
> 
> ...


Yes it does. Todd Johnson sells his A-MAZE-N Smoker (AMNS) designed specially for dust. He includes a 1 lb. bag of Pitmaster's Choice dust with it. http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNS6X6

I use the AMNPS and wood pellets in my MES.

I just did a little research and my results agree with yours, both for Amazon and Bass Pro. I think Masterbuilt is pushing the 40" in a Bluetooth because I think they've made the Bluetooth versions their flagship models. With the Gen 1 models I've got to think the 30" continues to be their #1 best seller which is why you can't find new 40" Gen 1 models online anymore. If you want an MES looks like you'll have to settle for a BT model and just not use that feature if you don't need it.

From what I'm reading so far, looks like the newest models are very good, with a brand new 40" to be released in June.


----------



## loweyj (Apr 10, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Yes it does. Todd Johnson sells his A-MAZE-N Smoker (AMNS) designed specially for dust. He includes a 1 lb. bag of Pitmaster's Choice dust with it. http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNS6X6
> 
> I use the AMNPS and wood pellets in my MES.
> 
> ...


Oh heck..if a new 40 is about to be released in June, I am better off to hang tuff until then... Not a problem as Basspro is out until mid May anyway. I have purchased the 8x5 Amaz'n unit, just awaiting delivery. I was curious if it was possible to use sawdust in the MES unit itself, or is that not a good idea?


----------



## daricksta (Apr 10, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Yes it does. Todd Johnson sells his A-MAZE-N Smoker (AMNS) designed specially for dust. He includes a 1 lb. bag of Pitmaster's Choice dust with it. http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNS6X6
> 
> I use the AMNPS and wood pellets in my MES.
> 
> ...


----------



## daricksta (Apr 10, 2015)

loweyj said:


> Oh heck..if a new 40 is about to be released in June, I am better off to hang tuff until then... Not a problem as Basspro is out until mid May anyway. I have purchased the 8x5 Amaz'n unit, just awaiting delivery. I was curious if it was possible to use sawdust in the MES unit itself, or is that not a good idea?


You can use sawdust but you'd have to remove the wood chip holder cover and pour it onto the wood chip holder yourself making several curving but connected rows. Or you cold concoct something out of a small aluminum baking pan. You can't put it in the wood chip loader because, in my opinion, it'll just spread out like...dust when dropped onto the wood chip holder.

I've never used sawdust. From my experience I prefer wood pellets to wood chips for smoking.


----------



## loweyj (Apr 10, 2015)

Kewl... Nice to have those that know responding to questions... Appreciate your help!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2015)

I think any dust in the MES pan would go all at once.

Where is the news about a new MES 40 model coming in June?

Bear


----------



## mab007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Can someone tell me the difference between the Elite and non Elite versions of the Gen 2.5 MES that I see.  Regardless of size, 30 or 40 the only difference I can see are the amount of racks that come standard.  4 in the 30 MES non elite, and 6 in the 30  and 40 Elites.

Am I missing anything else with the Elite designation, do you get anything else different?  Are two extra racks worth $10 plus shipping plus tax?  Amazon is taking pre-orders for the BT 30 MES for $321, shipped free, no tax.

Bass has the MES 30 Elite, for $329 + $18 shipping and about $19 tax for a difference of about $50.

Just wondering if the Elite is that much different?????


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2015)

mab007 said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between the Elite and non Elite versions of the Gen 2.5 MES that I see.  Regardless of size, 30 or 40 the only difference I can see are the amount of racks that come standard.  4 in the 30 MES non elite, and 6 in the 30  and 40 Elites.
> 
> Am I missing anything else with the Elite designation, do you get anything else different?  Are two extra racks worth $10 plus shipping plus tax?  Amazon is taking pre-orders for the BT 30 MES for $321, shipped free, no tax.
> 
> ...


Most people who would try to answer that would be guessing.

I never cared what funny names different stores gave them.

I always just wanted to know the actual specs of each unit.

I can tell you that 2 extra racks for $10 plus shipping is definitely worth it.

Also I would think twice about getting a 30" to save money. Many of us did that, and found it was too small, and got the MES 40 anyway. You don't save money ending up buying an MES30 and an MES 40.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Apr 15, 2015)

mab007 said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between the Elite and non Elite versions of the Gen 2.5 MES that I see.  Regardless of size, 30 or 40 the only difference I can see are the amount of racks that come standard.  4 in the 30 MES non elite, and 6 in the 30  and 40 Elites.
> 
> Am I missing anything else with the Elite designation, do you get anything else different?  Are two extra racks worth $10 plus shipping plus tax?  Amazon is taking pre-orders for the BT 30 MES for $321, shipped free, no tax.
> 
> ...


Before you pull the trigger on buying a MES 40 Sportsman Elite, confirm that the heating element is _*1200 watts*_. Often the version that Cabela's sells under its own nameplate is 800 watts, which is fine for the MES 30 but is way underpowered for a MES 40.


----------



## mab007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for that tip.  If I purchased in a store, it would be bass, as they are closer to me.  Amazon now has the 40, available June 30 for $392.20 delivered (PRIME) but with only 4 racks.  Still need to know the fundamental difference, if any, between the ELITE and Non ELITE.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 15, 2015)

mab007 said:


> Thanks for that tip.  If I purchased in a store, it would be bass, as they are closer to me.  Amazon now has the 40, available June 30 for $392.20 delivered (PRIME) but with only 4 racks.  Still need to know the fundamental difference, if any, between the ELITE and Non ELITE.


Not an easy question to answer. The Sportsman Elite models are designed to be sold by big box retailers. Depending on the price points the stores sell them out the units can be virtually identical to a standard MES 30 or 40 models that have windows or it may have features that were added to give added value for the higher prices charged by those stores. So, it can have 4 or 6 racks, built-in meat probe or not, remote control or not, Bluetooth or not.

On the Bass Pro Shops website I'm looking at an ad for a MES 30 non-Bluetooth Sportsman Elite for $240 lacking a photo but from the description is a match for a standard MES 30 Gen 2 or 2.5. One customer comments that he bought it in December 2014 and has been trying for four months without success to get the right cover for it.

The Bluetooth version for $330 has a larger cooking space (1,095 sq. in. as opposed to 730 sq. in) but has the same 800 watt heating element which makes it underpowered. It also has the window, meat probe, You might as well spend more and go for the 40-inch when it's released to take advantage of the 1200 watt heating element. But as I've warned before, watch out because there are some 40-inch Sportsman Elite models out there with the 800 watt heating element.

Still, the only way to get definitive answers to your questions is to do the online research. Check Masterbuilt, big box stores, and Amazon for descriptions of all the different available models.


----------



## mab007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  I'm pretty set on the newest GEN 2.5 BT ....and with what I read, 40 provides the most versatility and ability to put a full rack of ribs in.  From what I can figure out is they put either 4 or 6 racks in both the 30 and the 40.  From what I have read ALL 30s are 800 watts and ALL 40s are 1200.  (there were some web typos, but when looked at, the actual product had those two configurations)  The difference in cook area is the additional rack 730/4 = 182.5 x 6 = 1095.  SO the real question to all of you folks who have the MES regardless of outside size, is how important is rack spacing inside?  with 6 racks there is less height between racks, so, with the elite, all things being equal, when you have 6 racks in, are they all usable?  does food placement on the rack matter?  in an oven, higher racks get hotter, so I use the middle the most, is it the same in the MES, you use the middle the most?


----------



## daricksta (Apr 15, 2015)

mab007 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I'm pretty set on the newest GEN 2.5 BT ....and with what I read, 40 provides the most versatility and ability to put a full rack of ribs in.  From what I can figure out is they put either 4 or 6 racks in both the 30 and the 40.  From what I have read ALL 30s are 800 watts and ALL 40s are 1200.  (there were some web typos, but when looked at, the actual product had those two configurations)  The difference in cook area is the additional rack 730/4 = 182.5 x 6 = 1095.  SO the real question to all of you folks who have the MES regardless of outside size, is how important is rack spacing inside?  with 6 racks there is less height between racks, so, with the elite, all things being equal, when you have 6 racks in, are they all usable?  does food placement on the rack matter?  in an oven, higher racks get hotter, so I use the middle the most, is it the same in the MES, you use the middle the most?


Just looked at the Cabela's-branded MES 40 2.5. It now says it has a 1200 watt heating element. The previous versions descriptions all said 800 watts so maybe the typo was finally corrected.

I own a 30" but would love to have the interior space of a 40". My MES 30 has 45 racks but I typically take out the top rack and only use the middle two since I don't smoke for that many people. This weekend I'll only be smoking 1 or 2 racks of baby back ribs for the wife and me (and maybe a care package for my favorite brother-in-law). I never use the 4th rack but I keep the empty foiled over water pan there.

The only time I use the top three racks is when I'm cold smoking three pounds of cheeses and need that extra rack.


----------



## beartoo (Apr 16, 2015)

Good choice, happy smoking.


----------



## mummel (Apr 16, 2015)

A CSR at Masterbuilt told me Sam's Club is bringing out a Gen 2.5 with no frills (no bluetooth, no window etc) in 6-9 weeks.  If I get this confirmed by another CSR I will let you guys know.  Otherwise if you need a 40 bluetooth today, Bass Pro and Cabelas have it.  Amazon will have it in early July.  Nothing at Lowes or Home Depot yet. 

I'm ready to buy one but I'm going to be patient and wait for a no frills 2.5 MES 40.  They are not on the market yet.  If anyone finds one, please let me know.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2015)

Rick covered about everything.

The only things I'll add is that it is my understanding that you can't get the Gen #2.5 without the bluetooth. No regular MES remote.

As for spacing, I would say it depends on what you're smoking. 6 racks would be fine for Jerky & Sticks, but even with only 4 racks, I have to remove the rack above to double smoke hams.

I use my racks in the following order:

If I need one rack, I use the second one.

If I need 2, I use #1 and #2.

If I need 3 I use #1, #2, and #3.

I never use #4 for any food, because it's too close to the heating element. IMO

Bear


----------



## mummel (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone have a pic showing the placement of an AMPS in the new Gen 2.5 MES 40?


----------



## mummel (Apr 16, 2015)

Why Masterbuilt doesnt release all their models in the spring is strange.  Surely that's when most people are buying smokers?????


----------



## icyhot (May 15, 2015)

Amazon now has the gen. 1 40 back in stock for 309


----------

